# Fashion doggy show



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, like I commented in my last picture thread, I explained that lately we barely have like one conformation show in a year 

So I was fearing that Pompadour might have forgotten how to behave, his last show was in may 2011 and he is 3 years old now.

Anyways there was an incoming doggy fashion show, even if it isn't a serious event, I thought that would come in handy to make Pompadour remember confo shows in a way.


The true deal is that he indeed has forgotten about how to react in front of loud music, microfone, and the vibration of what the music and microphone makes , he became nervous for a moment 

But at least I can see that he has showed a huge improvement in how to react in front of a large crowd of people and many dogs, he is curious and wants to play wit the other dogs and he loves when people take pics of him

Here are some pics I'll post more later


Pompadour wit his Prince outfit 



Music and dance live! REALLY LOUD and the place was crowed full wit the public, you could barely walk





Some of the contestants:











This newfoundland was the most applauded since is extremely rare to see one in this country




More...


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Pompadour waiting his turn









More


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Time to get into the catwalk!!


He walked fine at start, but because of the loud music he sat in front of the judges (they were at the left side of the catwalk from this angle in the camera) , it had being a long time sincethe last show, so we will need to reinforce his training to loud music and vibration of sound
















His prices, a steel bowl, a pencil, bottle to keep water, a measuring cup, treats and a sample of a kibble, is a mexican one called Mira from Bayer




Tired and happy to win those prices.

He's so fluffy no wonder why the toddlers whant to touch him everytime one of them see Pompadour 



The end!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

The day was fun, however I'm worried because he stepped back of his fear of loud music and vibration of sound.


This is so hard, I feel like I failed him, and also his breeder.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love all the pictures. Wow had a good turn out all those people around the top and everything. I don't know, I'm not such a fan of loud music either. You do what you can and if they don't have to many shows around you how are you going to show him.

I'm sure the breeder wishes it was different but you went to the one you could. Hopefully they will have something soon. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Love all the pictures. Wow had a good turn out all those people around the top and everything. I don't know, I'm not such a fan of loud music either. You do what you can and if they don't have to many shows around you how are you going to show him.
> 
> I'm sure the breeder wishes it was different but you went to the one you could. Hopefully they will have something soon. Glad you had a good time.


Thank you for the support.

The thing that worries me the most is his fear to loud music and noises, he starts to shake and his tail goes down.

I haven't found a way to help him overcome it , and mainly to build his confidence to non everyday things.


----------

